# Pics from Bruntingthorpe (boxa.net)



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

thought you guys might be interested in some pics we took whilst at http://www.motorsport-events.co.uk/bruntingthorpe.htm with boxa.net this afternoon....

top day out - if you could arrange a similar day out for the TTOC/forum it would be pretty cool, 2 miles of runway to play with!

my pictures at http://www.ton-up-racing.com/bruntingthorpe2004/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

We had a day at Bruntingthorpe with the VX220 Owner's Club in September. Much fun was had by all...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone got any info? Contact names/email?

Maybe we can get a TTOC one organised...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Anyone got any info? Contact names/email?
> 
> Maybe we can get a TTOC one organised...


NuTTs

Bruntingthorpe only about 5 miles from me.

The man you need to speak with is David Walton who is the Managing Director of Bruntingthorpe. Contact details 0116 2478040 email [email protected].

Col


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe we can get a TTOC one organised...


Good idea! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I would totally recommend it - 2 miles of runway, little bit of a track-type setup on the return (if you can use the full circuit like we did)

just remember to fill up first ...!

my Boxster drank 1/2 a tank of optimax in about 45mins....! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I used to have great fun playing at Bruntingthorpe - but it used to eat tyres!.

We used to run Sprints in the morning using the Runway and taxiways and tarmac rally stages using the perimiter roads in the afternoon.

Do they still have the Lightning Jet parked at the front ? My mates got the ignitor button off that as the starter button on his Mini!


----------

